# Fatca: France - US -> addemdum



## fsb025 (Apr 7, 2015)

I read the additions / adjustments in the fatca agreement between france and the US but i am not quite sure what the changes are; is the threshole still 10k ?

Décret n° 2015-1 du 2 janvier 2015 
DÃ©cret nÂ° 2015-1 du 2 janvier 2015 portant publication de l'accord entre le Gouvernement de la RÃ©publique franÃ§aise et le Gouvernement des Etats-Unis d'AmÃ©rique en vue d'amÃ©liorer le respect des obligations fiscales Ã  l'Ã©chelle internationale

thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

OK< the threshold for FBAR (aka FinCEN 114 - or something like that) is $10,000 - the total for all your overseas accounts.

But FATCA is something different - there are a whole bunch of schedules that you need to include with your US tax filings - and the threshold for FATCA reporting is $200,000 if filing as "single" and $400,000 if filing married, filing jointly. The accord you cite concerns the banks and financial institutions, not individuals.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Bevdeforges said:


> But FATCA is something different - there are a whole bunch of schedules that you need to include with your US tax filings....


We can be more specific. It's only one "schedule" as a direct FATCA consequence: IRS Form 8968. That form could consist of more than one page.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

BBCWatcher said:


> We can be more specific. It's only one "schedule" as a direct FATCA consequence: IRS Form 8968. That form could consist of more than one page.


Though certain types of financial holdings or transactions may also involve forms 3520, 8621, 8865, 5471 and/or 8891.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Yes, but those forms are not a result of FATCA. If you need to file those other forms, you need to file those other forms. FATCA (and Form 8968) didn't change that. Hence the word "direct."


----------



## maz57 (Apr 17, 2012)

BBCWatcher said:


> We can be more specific. It's only one "schedule" as a direct FATCA consequence: IRS Form 8968. That form could consist of more than one page.


I see that IRS "form fatigue" has finally caught up with even you BBC! That would be Form 8938, not 8968.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Good catch, thanks.


----------

